# Considering Relocating to Netherlands - Employed in Building Trades



## townsendisgodsend (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello,

Some relevant background information about myself:

My parents are landed immigrants in Canada, and I grew up with Dutch food and traditions and know the usual fragments of the Dutch language.
I was born in Canada, but held a Dutch passport and dual-citizenship till I was 16.
I work as a cabinetmaker, woodworker, and finish carpenter in Canada. I also have some experience in other aspects of the building trades, such as general carpentry, drywalling, etc.

I have visited the Netherlands a few times, and all of my extended family still lives there. Despite having been born and raised in Canada, I have never really liked it and a recent visit confirmed that I quite prefer the Netherlands and Flemish Belgium, and feel somewhat at-home there.

I am curious to know how realistic are my chances of finding work in the building trades (especially the woodworking trades) in the Netherlands and regaining citizenship given how closed Europe is becoming to immigration. I am also somewhat concerned about the Dutch economy.

I would very much like to hear from any Dutch users who work in, or are acquinted with, the building trades in the Netherlands.


----------

